# Total GTO Production Numbers 2004-2006



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*FINAL 2004 PRODUCTION NUMBERS: TOTAL UNITS BUILT.... 15,740​**Transmission*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
MN6 Manual T56 8,486 53.91%
MXO Automatic 4L60E 7,254 46.09%

*Exterior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
13U Quicksilver Metallic 2,450 15.57%
24U Impulse Blue Metallic 1,443 9.17%
47U Barbados Blue Metallic 573 3.64%
59U Yellow Jacket 1,672 10.62%

62U Torrid Red 3,099 19.69%
72U Cosmos Purple Metallic 700 4.45%
79U Pulse Red 794 5.04%
80U Phantom Black Metallic 5,009 31.82%

*Interior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
812 Black 10,849 68.93%
746 Blue 847 5.38%
756 Red 3,344 21.25%
636 Purple 700 4.45%

*Build Combinations*
*Combination Total % of Combo % of Total*
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto 1,669 33.32% 10.60%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual 1,711 34.16% 10.87%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto 631 12.60% 4.01%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual 998 19.92% 6.34%
*Total...5,009
31.82%*

*Combination Total % of Combo % of Total*
Torrid Red/Black/Auto 1,031 33.27% 6.55%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual 998 32.20% 6.34%
Torrid Red/Red/Auto 499 16.10% 3.17%
Torrid Red/Red/Manual 571 18.43% 3.63%
*Total...3,099
19.69%*

Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto 916 37.39% 5.82%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual 889 36.29% 5.65%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto 301 12.29% 1.91%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual 344 14.04% 2.19%
*Total...2,450
15.57%*

Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto 658 39.35% 4.18%
Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual 1,014 60.65% 6.44%
*Total...1,672
10.62%*


Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Auto 273 18.92% 1.73%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual 323 22.38% 2.05%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto 369 25.57% 2.34%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual 478 33.13% 3.04%
*Total...1,443
9.17%*

Pulse Red/Black/Auto 282 35.52% 1.79%
Pulse Red/Black/Manual 512 64.48% 3.25%
*Total...794
5.04%*

Cosmos Purple Metallic/Purple/Auto 323 46.14% 2.05%
Cosmos Purple Metallic/Purple/Manual 377 53.86% 2.40%
*Total...700
4.45%*

Barbados Blue Metallic/Black/Auto 302 52.71% 1.92%
Barbados Blue Metallic/Black/Manual 271 47.29% 1.72%
*Total...573
3.64%*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*2005 Gto Production Numbers*

*FINAL 2005 PRODUCTION NUMBERS: TOTAL UNITS BUILT.... 11,069​*

*Transmission*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
MN6 Manual T56 6,809 61.51%
MXO Automatic 4L60E 4,260 38.49%


*Wheels*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
PZ9 17" Wheels 9,262 83.68%
N87 18" Wheels 1,807 16.32%


*Hood*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
BZJ Flat Hood 24 0.22%
BQS Hood Scoops 11,045 99.78%


*Exterior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
12U Cyclone Gray 1,331 12.02%
13U Quicksilver Metallic 1,500 13.55%
24U Impulse Blue Metallic 999 9.03%
28U Midnight Blue 1,092 9.87%
59U Yellow Jacket 792 7.16%
62U Torrid Red 2,179 19.69%
80U Phantom Black Metallic 3,176 28.69%


*Interior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
812 Black 7,990 72.18%
746 Blue 673 6.08%
756 Red 2,406 21.74%



*Build Combinations*
*Combination Total % of Combo % of Total*
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 553 17.41% 5.00%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 1,077 33.91% 9.73%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 286 9.01% 2.58%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 645 20.31% 5.83%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 136 4.28% 1.23%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 287 9.04% 2.59%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 68 2.14% 0.61%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 124 3.90% 1.12%
*Total...3,176
28.69%*

Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 400 18.36% 3.61%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 641 29.42% 5.79%
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 472 21.66% 4.26%
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 322 14.78% 2.91%
Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 76 3.49% 0.69%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 146 6.70% 1.32%
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 51 2.34% 0.46%
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 71 3.26% 0.64%
*Total...2,179
19.69%*

Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 449 29.93% 4.06%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 516 34.40% 4.66%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 130 8.67% 1.17%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 181 12.07% 1.64%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 71 4.73% 0.64%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 97 6.47% 0.88%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 15 1.00% 0.14%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 41 2.73% 0.37%
*Total...1,500
13.55%*

Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 234 29.55% 2.11%
Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 447 56.44% 4.04%
Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 35 4.42% 0.32%
Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 76 9.60% 0.69%
*Total...792
7.16%*

Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 107 10.71% 0.97%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 160 16.02% 1.45%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 17" Wheels 228 22.82% 2.06%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 17" Wheels 347 34.73% 3.13%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 20 2.00% 0.18%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 39 3.90% 0.35%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 18" Wheels 41 4.10% 0.37%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 18" Wheels 57 5.71% 0.51%
*Total...999
9.03%*

Midnight Blue/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 368 33.70% 3.32%
Midnight Blue/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 566 51.83% 5.11%
Midnight Blue/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 44 4.03% 0.40%
Midnight Blue/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 114 10.44% 1.03%
*Total...1,092
9.87%
*
Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 419 31.48% 3.79%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 714 53.64% 6.45%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 57 4.28% 0.51%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 141 10.59% 1.27%
*Total...1,331
12.02%*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*2006 Gto Production Numbers*

*FINAL 2006 PRODUCTION NUMBERS: TOTAL UNITS BUILT.... 13,948​*
*Transmission*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
MN6 Manual T56 8,764 62.83%
MXO Automatic 4L60E 5,184 37.17%

*Wheels*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
PZ9 17" Wheels 7,043 50.49%
N87 18" Wheels 6,905 49.51%


*Exterior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
12U Cyclone Gray 1,546 11.08%
13U Quicksilver Metallic 1,803 12.93%
24U Impulse Blue Metallic 1,577 11.31%
62U Torrid Red 2,079 14.91%
66U Brazen Orange 1,175 8.42%
71U Spice Red 1,794 12.86%
80U Phantom Black Metallic 3,974 28.49%


*Interior Colors*
*RPO Description Total Percent*
812 Black 10.930 78.36%
746 Blue 767 5.50%
756 Red 2,251 16.14%



*Build Combinations*
*Combination Total % of Combo % of Total*
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 512 12.88% 3.67%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 803 20.21% 5.76%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 142 3.57% 1.02%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 417 10.49% 2.99%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 452 11.37% 3.24%
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 1124 28.28% 8.06%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 154 3.88% 1.10%
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 370 9.31% 2.65%
*Total...3,974
28.49%*

Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 261 12.55% 1.87%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 390 18.76% 2.80%
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 402 19.34% 2.88%
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 147 7.07% 1.05%
Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 221 10.63% 1.58%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 380 18.28% 2.72%
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 90 4.33% 0.65%
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 188 9.04% 1.35%
*Total...2,079
14.91%*

Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 399 22.13% 2.86%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 390 21.63%
2.80%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 52 2.88% 0.37%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 104 5.77% 0.75%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 261 14.48% 1.87%
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 412 22.85% 2.95%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 62 3.44% 0.44%
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 123 6.82% 0.88%
*Total...1,803
12.93%
*

Brazen Orange/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 180 15.32% 1.29%
Brazen Orange/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 340 28.94% 2.44%
Brazen Orange/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 171 14.55% 1.23%
Brazen Orange/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 484 41.19% 3.47%
*Total...1,175
8.42%
*

Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 166 10.53% 1.19%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 277 17.56% 1.99%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 17" Wheels 153 9.70% 1.10%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 17" Wheels 227 14.39% 1.63%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 115 7.29% 0.82%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 252 15.98%1.81%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 18" Wheels 125 7.93% 0.90%
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 18" Wheels 262 16.61% 1.88%
*Total...1,577
11.31%*


Spice Red/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 369 20.57% 2.65%
Spice Red/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 501 27.93% 3.59%
Spice Red/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 292 16.28% 2.09%
Spice Red/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 632 35.23% 4.53%
*Total...1,794
12.86%*

Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 336 21.73% 2.41%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 475 30.72% 3.41%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 269 17.40% 1.93%
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 466 30.14% 3.34%
*Total...1,546
11.08%*


----------

